# Canadian Bacon using Pops Brine



## kovaku (Jan 14, 2016)

Went to Sam's today and bought myself a MES 40 2.5 and the 3 year warranty.  Since I'm a plus member my warranty goes to 4 years so not to bad. I already bought a mailbox for the mailbox mod and picked up a AMNPS with some PMC pellets.  While I was there I picked up a whole pork loin and got it put into some pops brine as soon as I got home. I injected the loins with the brine while they were in the bucket before putting the lid on.  I used a Ziplock and filled it full of brine and laid it on its side so the brine in the bag had access to the brine in the bucket. My thickest part was 2 3/4"  and using knowledge I have gained here it needs to cure 1 days for every 1/2" and add 2 days for safety right?  

2 3/4" = 5.5 halfs so thats 5.5 days

add 2 days for safety and that makes a minimum of 7.5 days correct?  













IMG_0713.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Jan 14, 2016


















IMG_0716.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Jan 14, 2016






I also picked up 2lbs of Mild Cheddar to smoke once I get the MES seasoned.


----------



## stovebolt (Jan 15, 2016)

Kovaku, your plan is right on target. Home-made CB is wonderful. I'll be watching for the finish.

Chuck


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks great so far. 7 to 9 days is perfect. Did you add any spices to the brine or is it just the basic brine?


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2016)

I let mine go for 14 days and they always cure all the way thru.

Richie


----------



## kovaku (Jan 15, 2016)

It's just the basic brine. I was going to spice up before forming the pellicle.


----------



## kovaku (Jan 25, 2016)

Alright, I have an update.  Got the CB out of the brine yesterday for a total of 11 days in the Pops Brine.  I took it out at 8 days and did a fry test and it wasn't salty enough.  11 days seems to be right for my taste. 

Here it is after coming out of the brine. 













IMG_0754.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Jan 25, 2016






I seasoned up the bacon with black pepper, Cavender's Greek Seasoning, and garlic powder. 













IMG_0755.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Jan 25, 2016






Placed in the fridge overnight to form the pelicle. 

This morning I got up and put my new MES 40 2.5 together and seasoned it.  

I'm using the AMNPS with pit master's choice pellets for this smoke. 

Lighting my AMNPS below. Now I'm new to the AMNPS so I didn't know how many pellets to use so I filled it up for the first run.  I needed to season the smoker and have enough left to smoke the CB. I have a MAPP torch I used to light the AMNPS. 













IMG_0757.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Jan 25, 2016






I placed my AMNPS in the bottom right corner of the smoker and pulled the chip loader out half way. I also bought a new Maverick ET-733 and ran those probes in from the exhaust of the MES after I did the boiling water test on the probes. It seems that one of my probes is off by 5F at lower temps but is spot on at 214F for boiling.  So both probes are off at boiling water temp by 2F high but at lower room temp there is a 5F difference in the two probes.  I may order an extra set of probes just to be on the safe side. I'm a bit of a techy and I love electronics so all this new electric equipment really has me excited.  I did download the bluetooth app for the smoker and actually used it to set the temp on the smoker.  It works in the living room of my house and its about 50ft away from the smoker so its a cool feature to have if your into that kind of stuff but you don't really need it. 

I'm using Bear's method of smoking today and I started the smoker at 150F and plan to follow Bear's method to finish the CB.  While I'm waiting I just got on Todd's sight and ordered some pellets using the coupon code posted on the site, so shout out to Todd for the savings thanks for that. 

Stay tuned as I will be letting the CB rest after smoking for slicing and will post pics of the finished results.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm in! 








Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 25, 2016)

Love CB like this!


----------



## kovaku (Jan 27, 2016)

Well here is the finished product straight from the smoker.  I just had to taste it and I can't believe just how good it is.  This is something I will be making more of for sure.  My whole family loves it.  The taste is hard to describe but its smoky on the first bite and sweet on the end if you know what I mean.  Not quite sure how mine ended up so dark on the outside....maybe it was the Pit master's Choice with the hickory in it but the flavor is awesome.  As you can see in the last picture I have started on batch number 2 this go round I'm doing 2 whole loins and the recipe will be the same using pit masters choice pellets and covering the bacon with black pepper, garlic powder, and cavenders greek seasoning.  I mean the first batch was so good why mess with it......can't wait to smoke it.  Now I'm off to find me a used commercial slicer and when I get back home from work in about a month and a half I will be doing a batch of belly bacon using this same method. 













IMG_0758.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Jan 27, 2016


















IMG_0759.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Jan 27, 2016


















IMG_0762.JPG



__ kovaku
__ Jan 27, 2016






Round 2


----------



## kovaku (Jan 27, 2016)

I forgot to add that the next morning after I finished smoking the CB I sliced up some for breakfast and the flavor was even better after resting in the fridge than straight off the smoker. Thanks to Smoking meat forums for the info and all the learning I have gained here. Oh and the MES 40 2.5 performed flawless. I just put the AMNPS in the bottom left hand corner straight on the drip tray and everything worked great.  Got 10 hours of smoke.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks like it turned out just right!  Hard to beat Pop's brine.


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks good nice color inside

Richie


----------



## kovaku (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks guys.  Now I will wait another 11 days for the next batch.


----------



## disco (Jan 29, 2016)

I regret to have to be the one to tell you this, Kovaku, but you are now addicted. There is not turning back. You are doomed to making great food.

Point for great bacon.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 29, 2016)

Disco said:


> I regret to have to be the one to tell you this, Kovaku, but you are now addicted. There is not turning back. You are doomed to making great food.
> 
> Point for great bacon.
> 
> Disco









  I agree !!!

Disco should know---He's been addicted for quite some time now!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job Kovaku!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep up the good work!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## kovaku (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. I also found out I love the MES.


----------



## kovaku (Feb 5, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ kovaku
__ Feb 5, 2016






Second batch finished today. Did 2 complete loins this time. Man this stuff is addictive. The first batch is gone due to family samples and such


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2016)

Kovaku said:


> Second batch finished today. Did 2 complete loins this time. Man this stuff is addictive. The first batch is gone due to family samples and such


LOL----First Batch never lasts very long!!

Second Batch looks Great too!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## kovaku (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks, I got 314 slices out of the second batch this morning. That should last a while.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 6, 2016)

Kovaku said:


> Thanks, I got 314 slices out of the second batch this morning. That should last a while.


LOL----Yeah, they add up when slicing thin for CB.

When I make a really big batch, like 27 pounds, I like to slice some of it to 1/2" thick. Before I had my own smoker we used to buy that from a local butcher. It's called "Smoked Pork Chops", but it's actually "Cured & Smoked Boneless Pork Chops". Mrs Bear even loves that, and she's not a big smoked meat fan!!!

Here's a good sized batch:

*Boneless Cured & Smoked Pork Chops and Canadian Bacon*       

Bear


----------



## kovaku (Feb 6, 2016)

The next batch I make I will try some thicker like you have said. We all love smoked meat around here. My dad is like a Jedi of smoked meat and he's great at it. He was over at my house last night and I cooked up a bit of the CB for him to try. He couldn't believe how good it was. We made some belly bacon back around thanksgiving using another method but we both agree the next batch will be made with pops brine. We are also going to dry cure some using your bacon extra smoky method. That slicer made short work of the CB this morning. I had it all sliced up and packaged in about an hour and a half just working by myself. 

I need to find a better vacuum packer. I have a food saver but I think it waste so much bag just to activate the sensor for it to start vacumming. Plus the bags are more expensive than the meat sometimes lol


----------



## swampsmoker (Feb 7, 2017)

Some good looking stuff there! My bacon will be out of the brine Saturday and smoked on Sunday. 

Question. How much brine did you use for your second batch? Looks like 2 gallons for 20 lbs?

Danny


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 7, 2017)

Great job, Looks great. I can't wait to get home and start the list......  Point


----------



## h8that4u (Mar 6, 2017)

I just started my first batch with Pops brine, will soak for 10-12 days depending on work then smoke.

Just wanted to say the food saver bags you can get from lisa here on the site or

I get 50 ft rolls off of ebay or amazon for cheap.


----------

